
Does Your Chair Have Your Back? - jamesbritt
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903374004576582673310637998.html?google_editors_picks=true
======
jseliger
See also this earlier discussion about attempting to find an inexpensive
alternative to the Aeron: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=585693> . About
half the commenters appear to say, "There is no cheap alternative." I'm using
a Herman Miller Embody right now and keep meaning to post a long review of it,
but I haven't yet.

See also: [http://www.theatlantic.com/life/archive/2011/09/how-to-
choos...](http://www.theatlantic.com/life/archive/2011/09/how-to-choose-an-
office-chair/245794)

